# Water shut off to my drip system



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I want to get a battery backup but until I do I have this so I don't continue to drop cold water with no heaters running


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

What a great idea. Stolen! Hahah


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Cool dude that's why I shared it cost around 40 bucks


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I like the lawn water timer for controling water
https://www.amazon.ca/Orbit-62061N-...=1465097230&sr=8-1&keywords=orbit+water+timer

Easy to set and use 
• Large easy-to-read digital display 
• Watering frequency from every 6 hrs up to every 7th day 
• Watering duration from 1 to 240 minutes 
• Durable, weather resistant construction 
• Manual watering without interrupting programing

this is just an example they even have a 3 program one


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

yes that's cool also but I don't need a timer as im dripping 24/7 and I think I would have to modify the water line as im only running a 1/4 inch line


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey Dustin where did you find that valve I need that so if power goes out water won't keep dripping in.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I'll try and find the link


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Auto top off .com


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

dino said:


> Auto top off .com


Great ty.......


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

here is a SS one http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VG3MWCO?psc=1


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes but you will have to buy a plug and wire that one. Stainless is cool though


----------



## Loach (Nov 16, 2010)

This is a neat gadget. I pump all my water from a 500 gallon tote. I use this one. https://www.ntotank.com/500gallon-norwesco-white-vertical-storage-tank-x1038961 It lets me gas of the chlorine here, and if the power was to go out, the pumps won't turn on to pump it into the tanks. Also the 500 gallon can hold temp for a decent amount of time.

I feel like a plug in solenoid like that though could be really handy I just can't think of the use yet. I'm gonna have to put it in my back pocket.


----------

